# Sticky  On the subject of visas



## Bevdeforges

Saw this article in the Washington Post and thought I would gift it to the forum here. It applies to various European visas, but mentions France quite a few times. And do note the comments about "reactions" from online group members who can be a bit "discouraging" at the best of times. Also, although the article is addressed to Americans, quite a bit is relevant to those from other places outside the EU (including those from the UK).

I'm not sure how long the open link will work - but at least for the next week or two:


https://wapo.st/3Llw0t2


----------



## LoriEleanor

Couldn't open it. WaPo wants me to sign up for an account.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Oops - you waited too long. The WaPo gift thing only works for a month or so - or for the month in which the article was gifted. OK, I have plenty of room left on my "gifts" for this month, but be sure to take a look within the next few days.


https://wapo.st/3Bo64vu


----------



## LoriEleanor

Yep, waited too long. Just noticed the thread. I was only curious about the article. I don't need a Visa, but am always interested in changes/updates to the process.

Can't read 2nd link either.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Oops, sorry bout that. At this point I don't know what the problem might be. Try again later - but if that doesn't work, I guess I need to unstick the thread so it will sink out of sight.

Basically, I'm always skeptical about the need to "find a visa that I can qualify for." The basic concept is supposed to be to be honest and open about what you are doing and what your plans are - and then see if the country you're interested in has a long-stay visa for that purpose. I know "early retirees" without pension income always seem to have problems, especially if they want "to do a little work on the side to make ends meet." This has been more of a problem since Brexit finally happened, as it will take a while for the Brits to fully appreciate the ins and outs of visas when traveling to and from Europe. (It used to be the Americans who had the worst issues with long-stay visas, but I guess they've learned how to deal with that - for the most part.)


----------



## LoriEleanor

I guess we were lucky (we're American). I applied for my Long Stay Visa way back in 2000. I was not retired at that time (though had no need to work in France - which I would not have been able to anyway). That changed, of course, when I qualified for the 10 year card.

I didn't have any trouble getting the Long Stay Visa. Daughter came in on my Visa. 

Husband didn't move to France permanently until many years later and the rules had changed then. He had to apply for a Visa Regroupement Familial, which I thought only applied to spouses joining FRENCH spouses. Now, that was quite complicated. All financial data had to be copied, translated and submitted. It involved inspections of our family home, a visit from the local Policeman (which I was later told was illegal - by the immigration agent who also came to interview me - twice). Took quite a long time too. Never gave up. On one of the many visits to the Prefecture to submit various documents, I asked the woman I had been working with what she thought his chances are (based on the now completed dossier). She told me dossiers like this do not get turned down.

In the end, she was right. Took another 2 months for the card to arrive.


----------



## Bevdeforges

LoriEleanor said:


> He had to apply for a Visa Regroupement Familial, which I thought only applied to spouses joining FRENCH spouses.


Oh, if the spouse you are joining is French, life is FAR, FAR easier. And easier still if your are "regrouping" with a family member who has EU nationality (other than French).

But you definitely got the "regroupement familial" treatment for the non-EU foreigners. And to claim a family regroupment visa, the foreign partner has to have lived in France for at least 18 months. Obviously didn't affect your situation, but for some folks it's a big deal when one spouse gets a job in France but the other one isn't able to come to France right away (say, has to finish university or other job training or for foreigners who get married only after the employed partner has started their job in France). 

Then again, look at the visa requirements for people in similar situations who want to move to the US. They really don't make things easy.


----------



## LoriEleanor

Yes, I had already been in France for 7 years - had just received my first 10 year card when he applied. He'd been working in the Middle East for many years and we traveled back and forth to visit each other during that time.

No, the U.S. doesn't make things easy, but then there are a huge number of people who move there and just don't bother trying. Some get caught, many do not.


----------



## suein56

Your link worked fine for me Bev.


----------



## Bevdeforges

LoriEleanor said:


> but then there are a huge number of people who move there and just don't bother trying. Some get caught, many do not.


The same can probably be said for France - or certainly IS being said by some French people, whether or not it's demonstrably true. At one point early on, I had one old lady ask me if I came to France "for the free health care and all the benefits."


----------



## LoriEleanor

Yes, I've heard that one too. I explained the reality of it.


----------



## LoriEleanor

suein56 said:


> Your link worked fine for me Bev.


Don't know why I can't read the article. I get the first page that shows the title of the article, but I cannot scroll or read the article without signing up for an account.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Are you using the old (i.e. first) link or the one I re-posted today?


----------



## LoriEleanor

I tried both Bev. No worries. It could be Firefox, I don't really know.


----------



## saffron_gin

LoriEleanor said:


> I tried both Bev. No worries. It could be Firefox, I don't really know.


it worked for me on safari...but then I always click the reader button top left as soon as it appears to circumvent any obstacles in such scenario...


----------



## Jumar

I've just been reading the exploits of a Brit motorhomer who has applied for and received a 6 month French visa which he's used to travel all around the EU and Schengen. He spent 50 days in France and the rest travelling throughout numerous countries.

I somehow don't think that that's the idea of the visa 🤔


----------



## phillyangevin

Thank you so much for this Bev! (I fortunately have a WaPo subscription.)
I'm here on a long-stay visitors visa; I'm retired with a pension so it's been (relatively) easy for me. But I have a niece who is obsessed with moving here, Berlin actually, so I'm going to send it to her. She has a music degree from Peabody and is an accomplished orchestral bass player, so perhaps the talent visa might be an opportunity for her.


----------

